
The Hardest Part of Being a Non-Native Speaker of English - bxcodec
https://medium.com/@imantumorang/a-hardest-path-of-being-a-non-native-speaker-of-english-68fcc753bcd0
======
twobyfour
Good on you for putting yourself out there and putting in the work to improve
your English. It sucks that feedback is so harsh.

Your English is understandable, but still recognizable as written by someone
who's learning. Your next major challenges will likely be a) learning tenses
other than the present tense; b) understanding what prepositions to use in
what context; and c) understanding where to use singular vs plural nouns.

You shouldn't feel bad about not having internalized those points yet. The
present tense is always the first tense a language learner encounters. And
even as a native speaker I'd be hard-pressed to articulate clear rules for B
and C. IMO the best way to learn those things is to read a lot that you're
confident has been written or copy-edited by native speakers. For instance,
articles in the NY Times or the New Yorker are edited to meet a high
grammatical standard.

Are you looking for direct feedback on your writing? Here's how a native
speaker would write the first paragraph of the linked article:

Writing has been one of my hobbies since I was in high school. But writing an
English story is still a bit new to me. I started writing English
articles/stories a year ago.

Another way to phrase that last sentence might be:

I've been writing articles and stories in English for a year now.

Or:

I wrote my first English article/story a year ago.

